# Home affairs calling for PR verification doubt if it's a scam



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for spousal permanent residence last year march 2019, I used to call the home affairs on weekly basis. Today I got a call from a private number the guy said that he is a immigration officer and he is going to finalize today and before the end of the day he will either reject or approve, he asked me few questions like date of birth, last visit to home country, has any previous visas been rejected all he told me he will call me back. Evening again he called me and said that my application is going to investigation and it might take 8 to 14 months more. I asked him I can come with all the documents, then he said wait let me talk to the investigation department and get back. 

My question is do the home affairs contact us. I suspect something fishy while having conversation with him. I told him I will come to Pretoria HA if needed but he was trying to avoid it. Is it some sort of scammers. Help is highly appreciated.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

mailserver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for spousal permanent residence last year march 2019, I used to call the home affairs on weekly basis. Today I got a call from a private number the guy said that he is a immigration officer and he is going to finalize today and before the end of the day he will either reject or approve, he asked me few questions like date of birth, last visit to home country, has any previous visas been rejected all he told me he will call me back. Evening again he called me and said that my application is going to investigation and it might take 8 to 14 months more. I asked him I can come with all the documents, then he said wait let me talk to the investigation department and get back.
> 
> My question is do the home affairs contact us. I suspect something fishy while having conversation with him. I told him I will come to Pretoria HA if needed but he was trying to avoid it. Is it some sort of scammers. Help is highly appreciated.



I had the exact same call back in December... They even confirmed my PRP number so I think it may be legit from DoHA, but he also made some false promises. 
When i called DoHA to enquire about it, they said it might be an adjudicator calling to check etc...


----------



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you. I even got a personal message from his cell phone after the working hours around 8pm messaging that he was trying to call me. That is when the doubt was more.


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

Brother
Beware,this is a scam,immigration officials can't contact you after working hours.
If they want to contact you they always use an office number ,a landline not a private number from a cellphone.
Why is he sending you messages late after working hours?Think...
I'm sure he got hold of your personal informations from a hacking network in the home affairs system,he's only after money,soon he's gonna ask for it, believe me,very soon.
Last November i received a call from an immigration officer it was a 012... number a landline,they ask about a copy of my passport which i did email them,and a few weeks later i received a refernce number from home affairs email.
I applied on april 2017 amd I've been phoning,emailing, and still waiting.....


----------



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi, 

It's true today he called me and asked for R5000 and that too from his mobile phone looks like a hello cell c, for sure it's a scam. I just disconnected and blocked the number.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Had a similar call in Jan this year - also from a private number. The person had some inside info about my application so he definitely had access to my application. He gave me the exact story - that he is working on my application and will be able to make a recommendation before the end of the day. At around 4pm the same day he called me again and told me my application was referred for investigations and there is a back log there so it will take 8 to 14 months. I just said okay, I will wait and hung up. During the first call he had asked interviewed me and during the 'interview' asked how much I earn. When I told him he 'jokingly' suggested that I give him some of the money and I ignored the joke. But I had feeling it was a scam. I have been called by DHA before when they wanted to confirm some details and they called me with an 012 number. This private number i do not trust it.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

jollem said:


> Had a similar call in Jan this year - also from a private number. The person had some inside info about my application so he definitely had access to my application. He gave me the exact story - that he is working on my application and will be able to make a recommendation before the end of the day. At around 4pm the same day he called me again and told me my application was referred for investigations and there is a back log there so it will take 8 to 14 months. I just said okay, I will wait and hung up. During the first call he had asked interviewed me and during the 'interview' asked how much I earn. When I told him he 'jokingly' suggested that I give him some of the money and I ignored the joke. But I had feeling it was a scam. I have been called by DHA before when they wanted to confirm some details and they called me with an 012 number. This private number i do not trust it.


Jeez looking back at it, the call I received was also from a private number.... The guy confirmed my PRP number so I assumed it was all legit, I remember telling him 'I am currently unemployed and can't seem to get a job because it's so difficult without a PRP' He must have then realized I am poor LOL... Never heard from him since


----------

